# Memory Lane Summer Meet



## Flat Tire (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone going to the MLC summer meet August 12-13? My birthday is August 11 and I figure a bicycle swap meet would be a great place to celebrate! But the heat might keep folks away, and I'd hate to have a party all by myself! lol


----------



## npence (Jul 23, 2011)

I will party with you Don. Im planning on going


----------



## jpromo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm real excited for my first Memory Lane meet but I have heard from a couple people that the Summer show is not the one to go to first. I'll be going regardless. The October one as well. It's nice to live only 2 hours from there; makes the debate pretty minimal.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 25, 2011)

jpromo said:


> I'm real excited for my first Memory Lane meet but I have heard from a couple people that the Summer show is not the one to go to first. I'll be going regardless. The October one as well. It's nice to live only 2 hours from there; makes the debate pretty minimal.




Great! See ya there, and yea the summer meet doesnt come close to the spring and fall meets but its still fun hangin out with other bicycle fanatics. I'm only 3 hours away and its better than stayin at home mowin the lawn. Friday afternoon I'm gonna see if I can get some folks off their butts and ride down to the local Dairy Point on the river, have a tasty Muddy Maumee Milkshake! You too Nate, bring a rider!


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 8, 2011)

*This Week!!!!*

...3 more days folks! I've talked to quite a few people who said they were going, so dont miss out! Weather is supposed to be great... Forecast is 79 and sunny! I'll be there August 11 celebrating my birthday so all gifts are welcome! LOL


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 8, 2011)

might be a good chance I make next years, missing the Seattle swap next year though


----------

